# What Would You Pay For an Overclock.net Hoodie?



## admin

It appears that we have found two suppliers who could fulfill our requirements for skateboard-apparel quality hoodies for our next (long awaited!) batch of gear. These companies actually supply many "action-sports" companies with blanks - so we are getting the best there is. But it does not come cheap.

So the question is, what is the maximum you would be willing to pay for a VERY high quality hoodie? This is not a money grab - I just want to guage how many to produce at a high-end level.

Thanks


----------



## kazakia

probably around $50-60 but i doubt you guys would even ship to my place


----------



## TaiDinh

$50 to $60 shipped sounds good.


----------



## sctheluna

$50 shipped sounds fair,if there *good* quality.


----------



## Fatal05

Could you get cheaper quality hoodies? $80 for a hoodie is ludicrous; I don't care what brand.

I voted $40.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I say $60 for the hoodie, $600 for the leather jacket.


----------



## mrtn400

I'd pay $70 but I wouldn't want anything to be amiss.


----------



## Chipp

I say about $50. I don't pay more than that in a store.

My current RedSand hoodie is starting to show it's age...


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Not a big user of the hoodie I'm afraid, but as mentioned before a custom stitched leather jacket would be PRIME!


----------



## Sonic

Yeah $50 sounds like a winner. Though I voted $40 because I'm cheap







.


----------



## ErBall

I would happily pay anywhere between 50-80 for a High qualtiy OCN hoodie.

I'm pumped.


----------



## Retrospekt

50 bucks but only if it's really good quality. Like nice soft material on the inside and hood, etc.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

I'd probably pay up to $50 or so, but I honestly don't think I'll be ordering one. Even though OCN rocks, I have 3 or 4 that I don't wear very often.


----------



## TaiDinh

@admin

A bit off-topic, but do you think we'll have the option to include our user name onto our hoodie for an extra fee?


----------



## Duckydude

I'd pay around $60 if it is of pretty good quality. It was mentioned before, but I would buy an overclock.net leather jacket (if it's good leather) in a heartbeat.


----------



## Clinic

Username would be sweet.

I'd pay 50-60$ without losing too much sleep for a quality hoodie.

But I do mean quality. =/


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


@admin

A bit off-topic, but do you think we'll have the option to include our user name onto our hoodie for an extra fee?


That would be a nice feature


----------



## Chif

yeah i agree with most people, 50 - 60 for a good quality. I'm in need of a new hoodie, and it'd be great to have the ocn name on it.


----------



## GodofGrunts

A minimum of $40? Wow, I don't think I've ever spent that much on one item of clothing... the hoodie I'm wearing now was only $20; however, if we got to have our names on it I'd pay $50-60 (I voted $40 before I saw this idea).


----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


A minimum of $40? Wow, I don't think I've ever spent that much on one item of clothing... the hoodie I'm wearing now was only $20; however, if we got to have our names on it I'd pay $50-60 (I voted $40 before I saw this idea).


Wow we must be expensive over here, the last hoodie I purchased was about $85 Yes it was expensive but it was great material.

I voted for $60.


----------



## Monster34

I'll Drop $40.00 Hook it up.


----------



## HatesFury

I've never in my life shelled out more than $50.00 for a hoodie, but i'm completely fine with $50.00.... i had to make peace with that to be able to roll around in my nice set of "available at the show only" metal hoodies XD


----------



## HatesFury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


@admin

A bit off-topic, but do you think we'll have the option to include our user name onto our hoodie for an extra fee?


That would be cool...

my 2cp... I dont know if you've thought about this yet or not, but if you only get 1 color... please god make it black... its the "universal color".... an uhhh... i won't buy one if i can't get black









((NO I"M NOT GOTH)) lol. I just have almost all black t-shirts (that i wear with bluejeans lol)


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HatesFury*


That would be cool...

my 2cp... I dont know if you've thought about this yet or not, but if you only get 1 color... please god make it black... its the "universal color".... an uhhh... i won't buy one if i can't get black









((NO I"M NOT GOTH)) lol. I just have almost all black t-shirts (that i wear with bluejeans lol)


I agree black=amazingness

I'd like one that follows my avatar scheme.


----------



## xdaseinx

Do they have these yet? I would buy one in a sec if it were black with the ocn emblem.


----------



## Monster34

Suggestion: Dont forget to add an XXL option for us bigger guys.


----------



## TheLegend

I voted $50.00. I figure $40 for the hoodie and some for shipping.


----------



## Blizzie

$50-$60 if it's really good. And I mean one that'll keep me warm like my $30 Aeropostale one. o-o


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HatesFury*


That would be cool...

my 2cp... I dont know if you've thought about this yet or not, but if you only get 1 color... please god make it black... its the "universal color".... an uhhh... i won't buy one if i can't get black









((NO I"M NOT GOTH)) lol. I just have almost all black t-shirts (that i wear with bluejeans lol)


Yeah, me too lol, I love to wear black, it looks good on me. I'm defiantly not a goth though, quite the opposite.


----------



## Lt.JD

Voted 60 if it was really good quality and nice I would shell 60 bucks out.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Can you make a "blue collar" version as well, for those of us less fortunate in the financial department. Just make it out of old oil rags and duct tape a printout of the logo on it. I will pay you $5 shipped.


----------



## xdaseinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis* 
Can you make a "blue collar" version as well, for those of us less fortunate in the financial department. Just make it out of old oil rags and duct tape a printout of the logo on it. I will pay you $5 shipped.










everyone vote $40, so they don't rip us off


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xdaseinx* 








everyone vote $40, so they don't rip us off









That's okay, I'm not very rich either.


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xdaseinx* 








everyone vote $40, so they don't rip us off









As I mentioned in the first post, this is NOT a money grab. There are huge differences between a $40 hoodie (it will feel more amateur) vs. an $80 hoodie and all of the pricepoints in between.

Honestly - I will have a very hard time putting together a hoodie for $40 that I would feel comfortable in selling. This is exactly what happened the last time we printed hoodies. While we did print them - we never sold them (they will make a great prize one day







). We did reluctantly sell the t-shirts we printed at the same time however.

I just don't want people to be disappointed if we do not go for the lower-end line this time - at least if we start upper-end, we know this stuff will actually get produced and will be available for sale. Maybe with some scale, we can drive the prices way down.

I am still looking into this though.


----------



## The Duke

I love my overclock.net black t-shirt








I love hoodies too and full respect the need for high end ones!
Price, for a high end one, I could care less how much, I hate the cheepo ones!


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

I'd say $60-70 shipped. For some good product.


----------



## F3t1sh

Well, something you COULD do, would be to get two types of hoodies (and you mean the zip ones i hope), the 50 dolla ones for the physically growing kids who might grow out of them, and the deluxe edition for the rest of the community. We should also be able to customize some, with our names on them and like the folding gear or something else.
We should also like put the logo, at the top left of your screen, at the back and at the bottom.
IDK but im excited and cant wait to see them, or prototypes


----------



## Krud

voted 40 because it should be affordable for anyone to be like, hum thats not a big ding in my budget, and just click and buy.

Also i dont see myself paying 50 bucks or more for a hoodie with just a line of text on it. Unless its really cool pattern / picture / whatever i would buy it for 50.


----------



## IcedEarth

$60 shipped to me and i would buy one.

So i will vote $50.


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krud* 
voted 40 because it should be affordable for anyone to be like, hum thats not a big ding in my budget, and just click and buy.

Also i dont see myself paying 50 bucks or more for a hoodie with just a line of text on it. Unless its really cool pattern / picture / whatever i would buy it for 50.










I say we have two different quality ones. A $40 for lower quality and a $60 one to keep me warm. That way, everyone can be happy.


----------



## mega_option101

I would like to see some prototypes before placing a price tag on the hoodies.

*Features that I would like to see:*

Zip Hoodies
OCN username (optional add-on)


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


I would like to see some prototypes before placing a price tag on the hoodies.

*Features that I would like to see:*
Zip Hoodies
OCN username (optional add-on)


I think we will have both zip and pull-over.

Custom, 1-off printing may not be an option depending on price. At least not for our first batch.


----------



## IcedEarth

OCN username would be a neat feature. but do you guys realise how time consuming that would be for the OCN team to make possible.

Can you imagine even 100+ people asking for a custom name, never mind the majority of a very active community. I doubt this would be possible for them.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I voted $50. I'd pay $50-$60 for a good quality hoodie. Oh, and I love the idea about usernames on it. That would be kickass. Username printed on the upper back like sports hoodies/jerseys. Oh and yea, black is basically the universal color unless you plan to offer them in different colors.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


I think we will have both zip and pull-over.

Custom, 1-off printing may not be an option depending on price. At least not for our first batch.


Fair enough







Can't wait to see what they will look like and I will definitely be getting one, regardless of price


----------



## crashovride02

I picked $40. Even that's a lot for me. It's just cotton. But I suppose the custom logo is what would raise the price. I'd buy one









P.S. For those that want there name on it. Buy one and take it down and have it done. Or, do it yourself (for those that could do this.







)


----------



## F3t1sh

Well that pattern idea sounded kick ass.
Id love to see like a pattern of blue and grey







as checkers but everywhere on the sweater, as if it were made from an ocn fabric. then have other logos on it.
Kinda like this:


----------



## battlenut

I like pull overs, I absolutely hate the zipper ones. Zippers tend to break no matter the quality. I want one so long as it's not pink. I don't look good in pink. by the way I voted $50.00, but am willing to go higher if need be.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlenut*


I like pull overs, I absolutely hate the zipper ones. Zippers tend to break no matter the quality. I want one so long as it's not pink. I don't look good in pink. by the way I voted $50.00, but am willing to go higher if need be.


Psht, what about the hair man!!! the hair!!!!









It will mess up my do!


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

$40 + Shipping would sound nice as long as shipping isn't over 10 dollars, so it'd be around 50 dollars.


----------



## xShiFTx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlenut*


I like pull overs, I absolutely hate the zipper ones. Zippers tend to break no matter the quality. I want one so long as it's not pink. I don't look good in pink. by the way I voted $50.00, but am willing to go higher if need be.


I'm the same way.. The only hoodies I ever wear are the pull-overs. As for the hair, just throw on a hat and you're good to go.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I voted for $40, but if they are really good quality I could put up $60.


----------



## SomeDooD

$40 shipped. The most I would ever pay for a hoodie is $50.


----------



## GI_Manny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SomeDooD*


$40 shipped. The most I would ever pay for a hoodie is $50.


agreed. i can get great band hoodies for $40, but i might dish out $50 for one...


----------



## F3t1sh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GI_Manny*


agreed. i can get great band hoodies for $40, but i might dish out $50 for one...


I get my hoodies at very good quality for 38 shipped, maybe im only used to air cooling and your talking phase, if so id go for 50 shipped or a bit more.


----------



## admin

1) Please do remember that we are printing dozens not tens of thousands. 
2) I assume you are not talking about the skateboard/snowboard hoodies I was referencing before. I can absolutely get the Hanes/American Apparel hoodies for something in that price range - but the quality, relatively speaking, would make it something that we would VERY reluctantly put to market. They would be very similar to the hoodies we produced last time and never released.


----------



## F3t1sh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
1) Please do remember that we are printing dozens not tens of thousands.
2) I assume you are not talking about the skateboard/snowboard hoodies I was referencing before. I can absolutely get the Hanes/*American Apparel hoodies* for something in that price range - but the quality, relatively speaking, would make it something that we would VERY reluctantly put to market. They would be very similar to the hoodies we produced last time and never released.

the only thing i found was bad about them was the printing quality and the zipper. But my J!nx Digg sweater was the bomb diesel!


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *F3t1sh* 
the only thing i found was bad about them was the printing quality and the zipper. But my J!nx Digg sweater was the bomb diesel!

It's AA? They actually left the AA tag in? I would have thought they would have did custom tagging.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
1) Please do remember that we are printing dozens not tens of thousands.
2) I assume you are not talking about the skateboard/snowboard hoodies I was referencing before. I can absolutely get the Hanes/American Apparel hoodies for something in that price range - but the quality, relatively speaking, would make it something that we would VERY reluctantly put to market. They would be very similar to the hoodies we produced last time and never released.

I would rather pay the price for a QUALITY hoodie then spend less for a CHEAP hoodie.


----------



## xdaseinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
As I mentioned in the first post, this is NOT a money grab. There are huge differences between a $40 hoodie (it will feel more amateur) vs. an $80 hoodie and all of the pricepoints in between.

Honestly - I will have a very hard time putting together a hoodie for $40 that I would feel comfortable in selling. This is exactly what happened the last time we printed hoodies. While we did print them - we never sold them (they will make a great prize one day







). We did reluctantly sell the t-shirts we printed at the same time however.

I just don't want people to be disappointed if we do not go for the lower-end line this time - at least if we start upper-end, we know this stuff will actually get produced and will be available for sale. Maybe with some scale, we can drive the prices way down.

I am still looking into this though.

which ever you guys choose. i will be purchasing


----------



## Burn

I voted $40 initially, but after reading this thread through, I would vote $60 to my door. Depends on the quality of the hoodie, will the logo be embroidered?


----------



## reberto

$60 but only if it was very good quality on both the comfort and printing of the OCN logo/name


----------



## F3t1sh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
It's AA? They actually left the AA tag in? I would have thought they would have did custom tagging.

haha no i meant i have a AA one and a Jinx one (it says digg on it) and the aa one had a bad zipper and printing, but the jinx one was 100% pure awesome. No cracking in the printing, materials were good but im sure there's better but its my best hoodie. The jinx one has a custom tag and i think the hoodie is apex or something


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blizzie* 
I say we have two different quality ones. A $40 for lower quality and a $60 one to keep me warm. That way, everyone can be happy.









This may not go so well heh but none the less its a decent idea

I would pay for the hoodie what i normally pay for the hoodies i have now - and since i live in Arizona (the hot part), lol, i cant justify spending much money on alot of warmth gear


----------



## Namrac

$50 shipped, $60 shipped with my username on it. =D


----------



## VCheeZ

45 bux for a run-o-da-mill hoodie with normal features. With the logo embroidered, stash pocket, thumbholes and insulated hood? 65-70 bux fo-sho.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

hate anything skateboarding related and what not including hoodies. So nothing sadly.


----------



## IIowa

I would only pay $60 for a hoodie, meby $70 if it had great stock volts.


----------



## DesertRat

probably gonna get called a cheapskate, but...

I'd say 29.99+shipping. SO i voted the lowest, $40. lol.

If you guys got some made, and one in my size I would soooo get one!


----------



## Kirgan

$50 I voted.

Would these be shipped to UK too?


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *F3t1sh* 
Well that pattern idea sounded kick ass.
Id love to see like a pattern of blue and grey







as checkers but everywhere on the sweater, as if it were made from an ocn fabric. then have other logos on it.
Kinda like this:










^^^ i like that idea myself for maybe $60?


----------



## admin

North American shipping will be included. Worldwide may have a small increase in price. We will try to make it as simple as possible to order.

This is not a money-making exercise.


----------



## doitallman

im in for the $60-$70 range. and if there is a pre order form put me on it please.


----------



## mct75

I love the idea, but keep in mind that overclocking is an inherently thrifty activity; even if you spend hundreds of dollars on kit, you still push the clocks instead of buying the next higher model. I wait for months trying to find the lowest deal on stuff. I'm all for a hoodie, but i would sacrifice a few ticks of quality for a lower price. It's part of my nature.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
hate anything skateboarding related and what not including hoodies. So nothing sadly.

This is just skateboard-quality sweatshirts. Thick, durable, and well made.


----------



## TheStickyWicket

i iz excited. Any idea or templates of what may be printed on them?


----------



## BountyHead

I voted for $70 I would buy one in a heart beat, IF they come in somewhat larger sizes Im 6'9" I need @ least a 2x im most comfortable in a 3x ( 3x can be a bit baggy but will hang down long enough i has long torso)


----------



## TnB= Gir

I payed 60 for a very good AE hoodie, so I'd say 60 shipped max, depending on the quality.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
This is just skateboard-quality sweatshirts. Thick, durable, and well made.

Exactly


----------



## rduffy123

60 sounds good


----------



## dmbjohn

i voted $40 because i am cheap but, it really does depend on what it is exactly.

a while back i picked up a jacket when i was in school it was $60 US for a black jacket with a large patch embroidered on the back, and my name on the left front and the schools name on the right front
heres a few pics of what it looks like, what $60 bought me.


----------



## TheHoff

I voted for $50 but I would pay $60-$70 if you were able to have a names etched on the shirt.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rolandooo*


Wow we must be expensive over here, the last hoodie I purchased was about $85 Yes it was expensive but it was great material.

I voted for $60.


Hehe, I shop at Wally World (except for computer parts).


----------



## Burn

Admin, is the logo(s) embroidered or silk screened?


----------



## reberto

Wait, is this a zip-up hoodie or just a pull over the head one?


----------



## legoman786

I have no idea why I picked $40







I swear I wanted to click $50, but the mouse was 'black-holed' to the $40


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Wait, is this a zip-up hoodie or just a pull over the head one?


There is talk of both versions.


----------



## Kamakazi

Well I put $50, but I would probably go higher, hell I would even prepay, I got the money in PayPal right now....


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


There is talk of both versions.


Cool deal







My zip-up ones sipper is busted


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Burn*


Admin, is the logo(s) embroidered or silk screened?


I hope its embroidered... cause embroidery is the best, no substitutes.


----------



## Unstableiser

any decent hoody over here is 40-50 quid so $80 is a grab lol.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


There is talk of both versions.


Love a good zip-up. =D


----------



## TriplePlay

I like the pullover hoodies better than zip-up.

But since I don't like to spend a lot of money on my clothes, I say $40.


----------



## Mootsfox

I payed $60 for my Fox Racing hoodie which I've had for about 2-3 years. If you can promise the same quality, I wouldn't mind paying $60-70, or even $80 if I really like it.


----------



## Leck

Can we get hoodies that say "VIRGIN" on the front in big bold letters as well?


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leck* 
Can we get hoodies that say "VIRGIN" on the front in big bold letters as well?

Maybe just for you...


----------



## startekee

pictures of it


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *startekee* 
pictures of it

You cant take pictures of something that doesnt exist.

Oh wait.. ask Fudzilla, they should be able to do it.


----------



## Dudeyourlame

I voted $40, seems reasonable, I always get hoodies on clearance so maybe I'm cheap.


----------



## chailvr

50 sounds fair to me. Of course many will opt for the cheapest price point on the poll but based on the usual hoodie prices at retail stores, and our loyalty to OCN (heh) I think 50 or 60 is a good price.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I voted for $50. $40 seems a little too cheap if they are of good quality. However I personally wouldn't spend over $60....so I voted $50. Seems $50-60 would make a good price point considering their quality. That's about how much they go for locally for a nice Nike or Adidas one.


----------



## battlenut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


I voted for $50. $40 seems a little too cheap if they are of good quality. However I personally wouldn't spend over $60....so I voted $50. Seems $50-60 would make a good price point considering their quality. That's about how much they go for locally for a nice Nike or Adidas one.


Quite being cheap man, LOL. Any how lets see some sorta design or something on this. I hope it has the flame and says overclock.net The pursuit of performance. I kinda like that little logo.


----------



## SerenityKill3r

I say $50, its cheap, but enough for quality...It's usually the most I pay for a hoodie


----------



## Choggs396

I'd probably shell out 50 bucks for a sweet high-quality OCN hoodie. I live in Minnesota so by high-quality I mean warm







.


----------



## RickJS

My wardrobe consists of hoodies so I'd love to get a nice one. If its good quality, then I'd pay 50.


----------



## Dudeyourlame

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Choggs396* 
I'd probably shell out 50 bucks for a sweet high-quality OCN hoodie. I live in Minnesota so by high-quality I mean warm







.

OT, where in Minnesota? surprised to see another Minnesotan!


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
45 bux for a run-o-da-mill hoodie with _*normal features*_. With the logo embroidered, *stash pocket, thumbholes* and insulated hood? 65-70 bux fo-sho.

Really showing my age here







:

*Normal features for a Hoodie*?:
*Hood*, front pouch/pocket! *√*
Stash pocket- pretty easy to figure out (secret-internal pocket - fo yo "Blunts" ) *√*
Thumbholes?
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
hate
anything skateboarding related and what not including hoodies. So nothing sadly.

I _don't_ hate skateboarding (I used to sk8t way back in "the Day"-1990s B.H. -
(Before Hoodies)

I'm just not in the market for a hoodie with a huge OCN logo on the back.








How about a nice collared LS Oxford/ golf-shirt with the OCN logo tastefully embroidered on the front pocket area.
Or a hat/ cap?,
I *still* wear hats & caps.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


I have no idea why I picked $40







I swear I wanted to click $50, but the mouse was 'black-holed' to the $40










LOL!

Well I wanna see whent these things come out - how they look will be the real stilla to decide if the price is right!


----------



## admin

Good news: I have been able to find top tier blank hoodies at a lower than expected price. Now if we can find a top-tier printer for a great price, we will be able to get these around the $50 mark for both pullovers and zips!

I may post another poll about sizing in the next day or two.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Oooo, I want a zippy one.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Good news: I have been able to find top tier blank hoodies at a lower than expected price. Now if we can find a top-tier printer for a great price, we will be able to get these around the $50 mark for both pullovers and zips!

I may post another poll about sizing in the next day or two.

Sweet! I can't wait to see the designs!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Actually, if you were to release 2 different ones, I would probably buy both:

1.) $40 - Thinner, Not as high quality, Zip Up. Great for cool fall and spring days.
2.) $60-70 - Very thick and warm, thumb holes, insulated hood, pull over. Great for not-quite freezing winter days,


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Actually, if you were to release 2 different ones, I would probably buy both:

1.) $40 - Thinner, Not as high quality, Zip Up. Great for cool fall and spring days.
2.) $60-70 - Very thick and warm, thumb holes, insulated hood, pull over. Great for not-quite freezing winter days,

True that. Maybe even two versions for zipper and pull over. More choices for people.
I'm totally getting one after I convince parents.


----------



## Mootsfox

What's a thumb hole?

I don't even own a coat anymore, just a couple hoodies.


----------



## mth91

That depends on what it looked like.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Thumb holes are little holes by the wrists, where Emo kids would cut their own holes to put their thumbs through. Now, some manufacturers starting making the holes, pre-stitched, so people didn't hack up clothing as soon as they bought it.


----------



## Locool676

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
What's a thumb hole?

I don't even own a coat anymore, just a couple hoodies.

A little cutout in the sleeve for your thumb, making the end of the sleeve like a mitten


----------



## Ross_uk

would pay Â£25-30 no problems as long as the quality was there and it could be sent to the UK


----------



## Astroz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


Thumb holes are little holes by the wrists, where Emo kids would cut their own holes to put their thumbs through. Now, some manufacturers starting making the holes, pre-stitched, so people didn't hack up clothing as soon as they bought it.


Those are really dumb lol

BTW, Voted $40....

My current Hoodie is $7.98 and my last was $10...clearance racks ftw.


----------



## aleiro

i didnt see free as one of the choices...


----------



## Fierceleaf

Laf @ thumbholes.

60-70$ if the logo was done tastefully.


----------



## will25u

I see what you did there Admin. Make people PAY for advertising this site! GENIUS!














Kidding. But I would prob be in for one around $50. Good idea Admin!


----------



## spacegoast

i think $40-50 would be fair.


----------



## Danbeme32

$50-60 sounds good to me.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I think we should just do an average to find a fair price...

$40 x 87 people = $3480
$50 x 81 people = $4050
$60 x 19 people = $1140
$70 x 8 people = $560
$80 x 6 people = $480
-----------------------
$9710 / 201 people = *$48.31*


----------



## pow3rtr1p

So, a fair price would be somwhere around $1,940...

I might have done that math wrong...

And so I don't look like a complete idiot, if we were to take the actual average from that data, it was about $48 a person.


----------



## Kipper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


I think we should just do an average to find a fair price...

$40 x 87 people = $3480
$50 x 81 people = $4050
$60 x 19 people = $1140
$70 x 8 people = $560
$80 x 6 people = $480
-----------------------
$9710 / 201 people = *$48.31*


It doesn't really work like that unfortunately... there are just too many assumptions made about the sample space, about,,,,everything lol.


----------



## d3daiM

$50


----------



## exad

I would pay up to $60. Skater type clothes never seem to fit properly, usually too big -_- I would probably pay more if they were from american apparel or something (They make high quality t-shirts/hoodies for bands and stuff alot).

That's just my 2 cents!


----------



## HatesFury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpcCdr* 
I'm just not in the market for a hoodie with a huge OCN logo on the back.








How about a nice collared LS Oxford/ golf-shirt with the OCN logo tastefully embroidered on the front pocket area.
Or a hat/ cap?,
I *still* wear hats & caps.









Nerd


----------



## HauntSheep

Hoodies can cost up to about Â£65 here [About $120 USD] =/

Although thats brands like DC, Burton, Element etc =]


----------



## roningai

yeah hoodies i'm down to pitch in $50 for one.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

60 bucks a hoodie. i love hoodies and want one really bad lol.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Sine most of my clothes are Element, Adio, or the like, $60-70 for a hoodie is not out of the question for me.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

$50-60 Max I say.


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

What color? The blue-green as a primary color, or black w/ the logo?


----------



## battlenut

when are they gonna get made? I want mine.


----------



## -bl4ck-

I would say 50, but what bout like 25 for a shirt?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Who were the 6 who voted $80? Thats crazy... my entire wardrobe is probably less than $80...


----------



## B-80

hoodies are nice, but could we do some polos maybe for those of us who like to dress nice, yet still rep OCN? Also honestly said $50, but I can't image paying more than $40. It would have to look really cool. Maybe you should host a contest like the woot thingers.

Also gotta be earth tones


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlenut*


when are they gonna get made? I want mine.


Once the finer details are settled such as actually getting them produced and pricing then I am sure it will not be long until they are available. Stay tuned.


----------



## Dominazn

I would say 60...but then if i want, ill get it. Can't wait till these become avail.

*FIRST IN LINE!*


----------



## jonnyGURU

Man... I don't want to short change Overclock.net. I TOTALLY would wear the flame in pride, but I just paid $35 for a TMBG hoodie. It's 80/20, zip up, side pockets, two color logo front and back. I don't think TMBG is selling so many hoodies that they're getting some massive discount. If $50 is as cheap as you can sell them for and still make a reasonable profit (clothing margins are usually 50%), I'd find another supplier.


----------



## jonnyGURU

Full zipper 8oz hoodie: http://buxtonbrown.com/price_chart2....hites/Naturals

50 - 99 piece order, three color (three color flame, right?) is $18.00. Sell for $36 + S&H. Add logo to front breast too and it's $22.25. Sell for $45 + S&H.

???


----------



## theemonopolyguy

I would definitly pay $60 for a well made, OCN hoodie. Here's an idea, I didn't read the whole thread, so if someone already mentioned this sorry, but it would be cool if we could include not only our user name and stuff, but like our "title" or w/e. Like how some people have "WaterCooler" or "OverClocker". I know TaiDinh had the idea of having our names on it


----------



## jonnyGURU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theemonopolyguy*


I would definitly pay $60 for a well made, OCN hoodie. Here's an idea, I didn't read the whole thread, so if someone already mentioned this sorry, but it would be cool if we could include not only our user name and stuff, but like our "title" or w/e. Like how some people have "WaterCooler" or "OverClocker". I know TaiDinh had the idea of having our names on it










Yeah.... but then the cost goes up considerably.


----------



## Dominazn

can't wait. I so for rockin Overclock wearz


----------



## 53977

If you can ship to Australia then I am in.


----------



## [Alsharifi]

i would probably pay $50,but i think 40 is a resonable price,and i think you will get alot more orders.

i didnt look though the whole thread so,any samples or release date?


----------



## NeOfito

Quality has its cost, I'd pay $60.00 shipped.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Voted $50.

Would likely go as high as $70 if it was really nice; colour, quality, logo, etc.

(no stupid emo thumb holes for me though..)


----------



## KSIMP88

$50, guys don't vote $40, cheapo's :rolleeyes


----------



## Clinic

If it was like super sexy with a nice interior (liner anyone?) with an awesome logo/sizing/taste, I'd drop 60$ on it. Have before, will again. (I love my Burton Hoodie)


----------



## shajbot

If it's chicks magnet I'll pay $80 for it.


----------



## cgrado

I put $60 because i've paid $45+ for good quality hoodies from universities all the time, so for a very high quality hoodie, i think $60 is reasonable. Especially if i got my name on it. Just walking along and you see someones username on a black hoodie, call out and see the flame on the front. That would be pretty funny.


----------



## xdaseinx

So, when is this a actually ever going to happen?


----------



## mortimersnerd

What about a t-shirt?


----------



## 1337guy

$50.
But i doubt you would ship to S.A.


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

$35.00 at most lol

Depends on what fabric you use and what quality it was made with.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1337guy* 
$50.
But i doubt you would ship to S.A.

They ship to everywhere







I've had lots of stuff (lots of appliques







) shipped to me.


----------



## 1337guy

Thats good to know!.thanx 4 the info gonX


----------



## The_Rocker

Hoodies... Hell no....

We want T Shirts and leather jackets!


----------



## smokinbonz

$40.00 bucks sounds reasonable, i mean its not a designer line or anything. I think i would most definitely buy one or two. Ill stay tuned, any other things in the works like lunchboxes and flamethrowers ?


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

*bump*
Im sure alot of us want some OCN apparel


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Is this gonna happen?? I'm willing shell out $40 for a hoodie!


----------



## shajbot

Summer is nearing, I don't think you can sell any hoodie now...lol


----------



## Dominazn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shajbot* 
Summer is nearing, I don't think you can sell any hoodie now...lol


all really depends where you live...aye! lol..but im really not interested in a hoodie yet cuz its gettin hot....waiting on the shirts.


----------



## KamuiRSX

I wouldn't pay more than $20 bucks for any hoddie.


----------



## Furai

Voted $50. I'd really like to see the design though.


----------



## urbtree

when are the comming how can i get one and a tshirt and some one mentioned the user name idea i`d loe that. they`d make great mod of the month prizes


----------



## CrackClocker

If you sell them, we will buy.


----------



## SerenityKill3r

are these still going ahead?? I'd pay upwards of $60


----------



## AMD+nVidia

You know... we could just make our own design and make them here...

http://www.customink.com/custom/custom-hoodies.htm


----------



## microman

i'm a total snob so i probably wouldnt wear this but i'll buy one and hang it in my closet


----------



## PaulTa

I'm not going to waste a coupla hours reading through the whole thread, but what about an option to put "intel overclocker" or "AMD overclocker" on there? It would be generic enough to not screw up the system too much, but still add a little more customization to the whole idea.


----------



## urbtree

liking that idea. Intel+nvidia


----------



## Dominazn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PaulTa*


I'm not going to waste a coupla hours reading through the whole thread, but what about an option to put "intel overclocker" or "AMD overclocker" on there? It would be generic enough to not screw up the system too much, but still add a little more customization to the whole idea.


AMD, Intel.....they are rivals...but here we are as one!


----------



## B-80

I don't like the idea of having intel, AMD, nVidia,..... so on, I would like to rep OCN, but not intel. you fanboys.


----------



## cgrado

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-80*


I don't like the idea of having intel, AMD, nVidia,..... so on, I would like to rep OCN, but not intel. you fanboys.


I would. I would get a big flame and "intel overclocker"


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


You know... we could just make our own design and make them here...

http://www.customink.com/custom/custom-hoodies.htm


T-shirt is more like it. It's summertime now. o.o
And this thread was started back in February.

So what's the plan for this?


----------



## ChrisB17

Please make extra big sizes for us fat guys














.


----------



## sctheluna

I think Admin forgot to update us on this whole hoodie thing


----------



## darkninja420




----------



## Blizzie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkninja420*





























I like it except the flame looks off centered on the back.









Full black for me of course.


----------



## weezymagic

wat does VERY high quality mean and why not all black? i like that idea


----------



## mrblaineng

I would be willing to spend $50 with shipping. Of course $40 would be nice, but where would you get a HIGH QUALITY hoodie for $40 if it's not on sale?


----------



## gr1mo

$50.00 shipped, I'm in!


----------



## decapitator

40 is the price for band hoodies that are pretty good quality so i say 40. the only question and i know i didn't read through the 100's of posts is will you have zipper and non zipper hoodies?


----------



## battlenut

Whats the status? I want a hoodie.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

It's been like 4 months! Winter is comming! Will this happen?


----------



## AbyssEyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blizzie*


I like it except the flame looks off centered on the back.









Full black for me of course.










What would look even more cool is that if "the pursuit of performance" on the back were removed and just a big enlarged overclock.net flame on the back.


----------



## Unstableiser

What's very high quality? Cashmere?


----------



## Mmansueto

Velour....

On a serious note, 50-60 sounds about right.


----------



## BlankThis

I would like to pay $40 or less but to be realistic $50 for a quality OCN hoodie sounds baller for these cold Canadian winters








How about hats like beanies too?









~B~


----------



## BiG O

Did this ever go any farther than speculation? An update would be good.


----------



## Gollie

I want one of these...

When will we be able to order them?


----------



## fade2green514

lol abercrombie sells hoodie/jacket's for $200. of course, they're meant to be like winter coats. the hollister one sells for $138.

just checked the other day when i was picking up some cologne.. after looking around i still like fierce the best lol
edit: $70 or $80 would be okay with me, as long as it's "VERY" high quality. you know, with a metal zipper and what not.. and it has to be warm! but, if it's a pullover maybe less.


----------



## The Master Chief

50 bucks, it would have to be a cool looking one though.

Like navy blue with the OCN flame and OCN under it... That would be tits..

 








And under armour too... the whole thing UNDER Armour...

That one black one looks like an old guy one, no offense...


----------



## murderbymodem

I'd prefer a T-shirt, but a Hoodie would be cool too....

On a side note, does anyone know where I can snag myself some other cool T-shirts?
I'm tired of wearing blank T-shirts lol
I'd love some ATI / Intel / Gigabyte etc etc T-shirts


----------



## Quad

My vote isn't on there. It would be in the $15-25 range...


----------



## Ducky

Srsly, I want to OC in warmth!


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quad* 
My vote isn't on there. It would be in the $15-25 range...

Lol, I thought the same thing. I'm just way too cheap. I have enough nerdy clothes already...

Any $40 clothing item makes me shiver, unless it's like a suit or something...


----------



## silverbullet132

ill take one @ $60 if its the full zip style because then i could pass out in my chair @ 6am and still be fully warm during the winter


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

i'd say 40 even though i voted 80... man it would be sweet to have an overclock.net hoodie!! do we get to buy any of these sweaters?


----------



## RallyMaster

$25 tops.


----------



## sLowEnd

$50 CAD tops

Not sure how much that is in USD though (And shipping costs suck too...)


----------



## XedLos

I wonder what average size hoddie would be the most popular
I bet its probably about the same as the linux tshirts


----------



## BountyHead

I'd Pay up to 100 for a super high quality Hoodie ( in a 3xlt







im huge)


----------



## Krud

pix? lol


----------



## CudaBoy71

50 shipped...XXXXL.. I m a big guy..lol


----------



## FilluX

Imagine a dark blue hoodie with white text "OCN" and then the logo on the right side, and then with a smaller font under "OCN" it would say "the pursuit of performance"...

I want one.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
Imagine a dark blue hoodie with white text "OCN" and then the logo on the right side, and then with a smaller font under "OCN" it would say "the pursuit of performance"...

I want one.


----------



## BountyHead

Im cold and sick and hungry...... plz help with a warm hoodie...


----------



## B-80

nothing, But i'd bet a million dollars, they will never be sold here


----------



## Kamakazi

It's getting cold outside, on a rainy day;
The cold is coming inside, oh what a shame;
What can you say? I want my OCN hoody today;


----------



## Black Magix

30 dollars tops....


----------



## catmmm

are these ever going to get made?
i'd probably get one no matter what the price was.


----------



## fashionnugget

I'd wait and see what other people say about the hoodie. If it love ocn readers with a hug every minute, I'd pay up to $50 for it.


----------



## error10

I don't like hoodies in general, but a jacket or sweater would be nice.


----------



## *_*

10bux would be nice..


----------



## bruestle2

I voted $50, but after thinking about it, i would pay up to $60.

Also, what is the chance these will actually come out?


----------



## trexxcrap

considering how long ago the thread started prob never


----------



## DjQurt

damn i would have bought one to hopefully there not as crappy as TPB hoodies those were so thin


----------



## VCheeZ

For a high quality winter pull-over with an embroidered logo, I would go up to $80. I have been known to drop $120 on a good hoodie.


----------



## Dominazn

I would pay $50....XXBuff


----------



## battlenut

What ever happened to this?


----------



## Arakasi

Judging by the numbers, i bet $40 wasnt enough lol


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

$50-$60 shipped.


----------



## Coldharbour

Yeah what is going on with these? I would like one/


----------



## liberalelephant

There was no option for $19.99. I guess I'll have to wait until Wal-mart gets them in stock







.


----------



## Coldharbour

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
For a high quality winter pull-over with an embroidered logo, I would go up to $80. I have been known to drop $120 on a good hoodie.

actually yes. I am more for the pull over style and I would go up to 80 as long as they were high quality and the logo didnt look stupid.


----------



## Abrajam

i say 50$ just cause its going to kick asss!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

I paid $50 for mine


----------



## k4m1k4z3

The original post was quite old... 
but to be honest, last night I was thinking how cool it would be to have an OCN hoodie.

Then just now I saw this thread in the latest discussions...

I would pay 40-50 for a decent hoodie and perhaps up to 70 if it was very good.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Hmmm..Seem like this is a lost cause..


----------



## Newbie2009

It being a hoodie, it would depend how much I could mug an old granny for, to add this hoodie to my current collection.


----------



## PathogenX

$45 shipped


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


It appears that we have found two suppliers who could fulfill our requirements for skateboard-apparel quality hoodies for our next (long awaited!) batch of gear. These companies actually supply many "action-sports" companies with blanks - so we are getting the best there is. But it does not come cheap.

So the question is, what is the maximum you would be willing to pay for a VERY high quality hoodie? This is not a money grab - I just want to gauge how many to produce at a high-end level.

Thanks











ROFL how many of you guys actually skate







i ride dirtbikes a well as skate and it would be awesome to be wearing a OCN hoodie at an event


----------



## Ryanb213

Thread is old, probably wont happen.


----------



## CL3P20

I'll pay 100$..can I have one now!!??


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
I'll pay 100$..can I have one now!!??

if ya got 100 buy me a athlon x4 640







and ill send you my 3.2ghz athlon 64x2 4000+ hehehehe


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx* 
if ya got 100 buy me a athlon x4 640







and ill send you my 3.2ghz athlon 64x2 4000+ hehehehe

Does it have a hood...and canz keep my warm in cold weather..









....


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Does it have a hood...and canz keep my warm in cold weather..









....









yes it can keep you warm, its an AMD!!!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
I'll pay 100$..can I have one now!!??

Sure, mine has my gamertag on it though..


----------



## sosikwitit

$40 for a black hoodie with "OCN.NET" in white letters on the front...EPIC.


----------



## computeruler

$40 because I am poor and I just couldn't see myself spending that much on a hoody


----------



## OSDCrusher

I'll pay anything for one. An OCN hoodie would be the ballz.


----------



## rammunition

If you convert $40 to GBP, you can get a nike hoodie for the price.

I'd pay about $25 max


----------



## Sozin

Hopefully this plan actually comes to fruition...I want some OCN apparel bad.


----------



## JorgyBaby

I want


----------



## Nburnes

$50 to $60 sounds awesome.


----------



## F1ForFrags

$60 if I can have my username on it


----------



## kwint

30 shipped max.


----------



## awaizy

I voted 40, but now that I think about it, 50 shipped sounds reasonable.


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rammunition*


If you convert $40 to GBP, you can get a nike hoodie for the price.

I'd pay about $25 max


Good point!

However i would love one of these!!!!!


----------



## Blackhawk4

The most I'd pay for a hoodie is $70 and that's only if its a jumpman 23 hoodie.


----------



## Tator Tot

I marked down $60 just in general, but if it was a really nice one that was "damage" resistant, I would definitely pay the premium.

I cycle through hoodies faster than review sites through parts.


----------



## kinubic

depends on what "high quality" is id pay from 39.99 to being simple to 69.99 to being awesome lol


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

I voted $40 and I guess that could be without shipping. It'd better have a large graphic or two medium graphics though. Too often I see overpriced hoodies and I'd rather not see that happen here.


----------



## w00t

50$ sounds good.


----------



## whtchocla7e

I have spent less than a total of $40 on clothing since 2003.

I don't know, not a huge clothing person but if it's very high quality, I'd spend the forty dollars.


----------



## kakemix

45ish shipped.

ive ordered ALOT of clothing. Hoodies especially and i think a fair price is 45-50 shipped.

and if its a clever design i will be purchasing. will there be any other selections? i think like a basketball tank would BE so cool for OC.net. you could have a bunch of decals on it and make it look really fresh with the blue/white color scheme.


----------



## Miki

I'd say $60 shipped is a steal.

By "skateboard-apparel quality" I'm going to assume that would be along the lines of what PacSun offers.

Most of their Hoodies range from $40 all the way up to $80. But, after taxes/shipping if you buy online, the $40 sticker price goes up a bit (as with the others).

I think most would fork out AT LEAST what they would for a Hoodie at their favourite clothing store. (Assuming it isn't Walmart)


----------



## kakemix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miki* 
I'd say $60 shipped is a steal.

By "skateboard-apparel quality" I'm going to assume that would be along the lines of what PacSun offers.

Most of their Hoodies range from $40 all the way up to $80. But, after taxes/shipping if you buy online, the $40 sticker price goes up a bit (as with the others).

I think most would fork out AT LEAST what they would for a Hoodie at their favourite clothing store. (Assuming it isn't Walmart)

yeah i guess it really depends on where you buy and what brand. but since he said "skateboard" i assume its not the most expensive skate hoodie that you can buy. so im guessing itself costs to the average buyer prolly 45ish like i said. but im guessing Overclock.net will buy it whole sale in bulk (if there smart) so i really dont know or else they will pay a fortune. i used to run a skateshop with my friend so im going off what those prices were early last year.

wow just realized what i said... forgot about shipping and tax. so 50-60 does sound right.


----------



## Blue_Fire

I'd do 60 if its the same quality as my last 60 dollar hoodie.
Old thread is old?


----------



## MaxFTW

saying if 80$ was Â£60 ill pay that

If i can order with my card that is


----------



## Forsaken_id

I say around $50 if it is an over-the-head style and not a zip up.

Edit: dammit a thread from 2008. . .


----------



## Goobers

Admin can we has hoodies now please.













































people stare at me funny when all i wear out is my ocn appliques. it just doesn't feel the same.


----------



## Jura55ic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rammunition*


If you convert $40 to GBP, you can get a nike hoodie for the price.

I'd pay about $25 max


Agreed $40 is far to much.


----------



## oliverw92

$40 is not too much for a high quality sweater made in the US. Yeh you can get a Nike Hoodie for $40, but it has been made in a sweatshop in some asian country by a blind kid with no arms.


----------



## WarlordOne

The most I've ever spent on a hoodie is $60 but considering that I actually had a $20 gift card to the store it was really only $40. I would pay up to $60 but it would have to be so sexy that I had to have it.


----------



## TekWarfare

$60 is Â£40 which is quite cheap for a high quality hoodie, especially when compared to retail prices of standard hoodies.









I would purchase both an Overclock.net and an nVidia hoodie


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

$200 billion dollahs


----------



## spice003

when will we be able to buy these? any time soon?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
when will we be able to buy these? any time soon?









Hopefully soon,
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ear-works.html


----------



## Coldharbour

actually it all depends on the design. When do we get to these hoodies anyway? I would be fine with just a t shirt that said OCN logo on it.


----------



## Zig-Zag

I would pay $50 for the plain hoodie and $60-65 for a custom hoodie.


----------



## SilverPotato

$40 if its a thin hoodie

$50-60 if its one of those thick comfy ones


----------



## Zeppelin 707

Geez, i could go to New York city and the hoodies would be cheaper than $50 i voted $40.


----------



## Zeppelin 707

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
As I mentioned in the first post, this is NOT a money grab. There are huge differences between a $40 hoodie (it will feel more amateur) vs. an $80 hoodie and all of the pricepoints in between.

Honestly - I will have a very hard time putting together a hoodie for $40 that I would feel comfortable in selling. This is exactly what happened the last time we printed hoodies. While we did print them - we never sold them (they will make a great prize one day







). We did reluctantly sell the t-shirts we printed at the same time however.


Where are the T-shirts ??


----------



## detroitpc313

well is there a hoodie? This is 2 years old!!


----------



## Blue_Fire

yes i just got my taxes back, ill pay fp for one now....


----------



## Ragsters

I want one. How do I get one and how much is it?


----------



## Nesix

As long as the size is right ill pay just about any thing


----------



## allenkane

$40 at the most to be honest.

I'd love to rep OCN, but hell, the hoodie I have from Anchorblue only cost $30 and that one has a design inside and out. And Anchorblue isn't exactly a cheap store.


----------



## InF3Rnus

I said $40, I'm no expert, but all the hoodies I've had, have lasted me 2 years minimum and I bought them all for $20-$30...


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenkane*


$40 at the most to be honest.

I'd love to rep OCN, but hell, the hoodie I have from Anchorblue only cost $30 and that one has a design inside and out. And Anchorblue isn't exactly a cheap store.


I'd love to rep OCN too, but even $40 is a bit expensive.


----------



## chatch15117

What is it made of(general cotton, pima cotton, or half polyester for a sporty look)? What style is it(more than "skateboard")?

Is it a style like Quicksilver/Volcom/Hurley/Fox/DC/Billabong etc that you would get from PacSun, or something styled like Abercrombie or one like Hollister?

And.... how is it sized? Is it a slim/fitted look or a traditional size? I'm probably overthinking this...

If it's nice and looks good, I'll pay up to $60 shipped.


----------



## IntelLover

Did ocn ever get these?


----------



## Dannythm

I'd pay 50 ~ 60$ + shippment if you'll ship them to Europe too of course.

I'd love to have one!


----------



## detroitpc313

all this talk and there no hoodie?


----------



## sP00N

Not really interested in a hoodie, but an OCN tshirt would be nice to have.


----------



## 2qwik2katch

I would like a hoodie, but what I would really like is some OCN underwear!


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chatch15117*


What is it made of(general cotton, pima cotton, or half polyester for a sporty look)? What style is it(more than "skateboard")?

Is it a style like Quicksilver/Volcom/Hurley/Fox/DC/Billabong etc that you would get from PacSun, or something styled like Abercrombie or one like Hollister?

And.... how is it sized? Is it a slim/fitted look or a traditional size? I'm probably overthinking this...

If it's nice and looks good, I'll pay up to $60 shipped.


I have a feeling it'll have some sort of flex-fit, like the American Apparel ones.


----------



## specops

It would have to be great quality material and ALSO a great design... a boring overclock.net on the front wouldn't do it for me. But if it had a cool design also i would put down $50 shipped.


----------



## ColdRush

I would just want something like this:










With a plain OCN flame on it, and the URL on the back.


----------



## BigMak911

Like most others, I'd say $50-60 shipped... at least to CONUS.


----------



## rip10793

It would totally depend on how it looks, but i would rather have t-shirt.


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rip10793*


It would totally depend on how it looks, but i would rather have t-shirt.


Got to say I have have given up hope for these


----------



## Ice98

personally $40 seems a bit high, i mean i would be more likely to pay like $30, maybe if you throw in some incentives @ $40 such as bumper sticker or an entry into a contest or lanyard, etc


----------



## caraboose

I hate spending money, but for OCN I would be willing to spend 50-60 shipped.
I actually do hate it despite my buying habits.
Edit: It had better be black.


----------



## hardcore19

Is it possible to get a "Zippy" ?


----------



## hollywood406

I vote for the plain black one with a simple OCN flame job!







and $40 is about the limit for me. I would just wear it in the basement, computing!


----------



## Hexa

I voted $40 bucks as well.

Cmon we're computer users! All our extra cash goes to new computer parts, vidoe games and cheetos! We can't afford nice clothes haha


----------



## Core300

I wouldn't buy one. No offense overclock.net - I still love you haha


----------



## cordawg92

It depends on how good "high quality" is lol. I would probably pay around 50. American Apparel Hoodies are like 50... How would these be sold? Over ocn with PMs?


----------



## awaizy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cordawg92*


It depends on how good "high quality" is lol. I would probably pay around 50. American Apparel Hoodies are like 50... How would these be sold? Over ocn with PMs?


OCN has a store where they sell lanyards and appliques, but I can't find the link right now.


----------



## sidoobie

I would buy a 50 dollar zippy. not pullover.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sidoobie* 
I would buy a 50 dollar zippy. not pullover.

really? Zippies you can buy at Wal Mart for like 10 bucks. Pullover hoodies are generally better quality and more expensive.

Edit* BTW if these hoodies are zippies then there is no way I'd pay 40 bucks. I'd pay $20 no more.


----------



## Phenom 2 X4 940 Black

I would buy one for $40.00 S/H included.


----------



## Biatch

Nothing.


----------



## lazi punk

40 at most !


----------



## Mattb2e

I dont know what the guys that your going through are charging, but I know that locally through a few different printing press companies, the cost per hoodie is around $10-$20 a piece plus a first time screen setup fee. Im not trying to prevent the owners of this forum from making somewhat of a profit, im just mentioning this in the case that you are going to be charged more than that. Being in a band ive had to deal with screen printing companies more than a few times and have a bit of experience with it.

One such company that I do business with in my band is HTB press. You can find them at Http://www.HTBPress.com. There going rate is based on the type of hoodie, and how many colors you want to print. Im fairly certain they will ship anywhere in the continental US and they have decent turn around times. If you have artwork they will be able to use it, and they will create artwork at a charge.

Personally I think $40 is the max I would pay for any hoodie ever, and that had be the best damn hoodie I ever bought. Not trying to deprive OCN of money, just my personal opinion. This is a brilliant forum and I love it to death, you have my support and thats why I have given you this information.

Let me know via PM what your final prices will be.


----------



## czin125

No hoodie after 2 years?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *czin125* 
No hoodie after 2 years?

apparently they are getting real close...

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...r-works-6.html


----------



## dimwit13

are ya gonna make it in fat people sizes?

-dimwit-


----------



## Frosting

over 50 would be a no-go


----------



## optiicz

I would be funny to see people walking round the streets with an overclock.net hoodie if i'm honest, and i voted for $40 i'm a cheap S.O.B


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

$50 is about what I would pay.


----------



## Alatar

50 or less, maybe 60 if it's awesome









you can get a decent used GPU for 80$ so thats ofc. a no-go


----------



## Danny_B

Quote:


Originally Posted by *optiicz* 
I would be funny to see people walking round the streets with an overclock.net hoodie

lol I would immediately go and high-five them

Anyway, I voted for $50 since that is what I usually pay for these types of hoodies. +shipping of course, just 50 for base price


----------



## CryWin

Personally, I wouldn't even consider buying it for over $25.


----------



## Mr. Pewterschmidt

IM a big guy so i always have to pay more for my clothes. Probably $100.00 for me.


----------



## Zeppelin 707

gear update?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

hehe, yeah.
Bump. Bump. Bump....

A few months ago they said it was just about ready.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ear-works.html


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


hehe, yeah.
Bump. Bump. Bump....

A few months ago they said it was just about ready.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ear-works.html


They said that a few YEARS ago as well







. They were talking about these things back when I first joined.

And we STILL haven't gotten any!? I've been saving money in paypal...just to buy one of these bad boys. C'mon admin, let's get some hoodies already!


----------



## Tekgun

With summer right at the door a T-shirt will do







I can see as soon as any come in they will be sold out straight away, now where's the sub button.


----------



## pcnoob1

about tre fity


----------



## Beric

I might buy a OCN T-shirt, but I'm not dumping my Cal Poly hoodie for anything.


----------



## Liighthead

if you can getem into australia ... would order atleast 2







hahaha but yeah $50ish i guess


----------



## jackeyjoe

yes, a T-shirt, you look like an idiot in australia with a hoodie with it being so warm over here


----------



## MAXAMOUS

LOL @ all the $40 votes.

Cheapskates!









I'd do $50.


----------



## Liighthead

yeah t-shirts be nice over here but... for winter







illd wear it


----------



## noobclocker1277

i would happy pay $60 as i would prob have to spend atleast another $20 getting it delivered


----------



## reaper~

$39.99 plus tax & shipping.


----------



## spice003

wow still no hoodies its been like 2 years.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

$14.99.

That's what I paid for my current hoodie.


----------



## burton560

how about a translucent decal for cars?


----------



## Lord Xeb

60 bucks for a good QUALITY hoody.


----------



## KOBALT

So are there any updates on this? I voted for $60 btw. Hopefully we don't get raped too hard with shipping.


----------



## 1337LutZ

45-50 shipped, voted 40

Lower quality 25USD sounds good aswell!


----------



## JohnDProb

if its in XXL or XLT, then great, also whats the color range, prolly answered somewhere but i refuse to read through that many posts to find color info


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Honestly, I would be more likely to buy a lower quality hoodie in the $25 range but then again I never spend a lot of money on clothes on principle so you can probably just discount my opinion.

Others seem to be stoked about paying $60 for one so the high quality route is probably your best bet anyways.


----------



## Amirsz

If they're good quality/look good like $50-60 shipped to CANADA sounds awesome


----------



## Cindex

I'd pay $50 shipped, but ONLY because it's an OCN hoodie









Otherwise, I'd say screw that. It's quite a bit (for me) to spend on clothing.


----------



## sequencius

I just want an OCN sticker...

And idek where to get one of those..


----------



## B-roca

I'm gonna to have to have a free one so i can make my decision xD


----------



## Xraven771

$50 shipped not sure what that is in UK


----------



## srsparky32

40-45 shipped if you want to make any profit from computer nerds who dont care about clothes.

but its a REALLY good idea. as everyone has suggested you could make low quality ones and high quality ones.

also white OCN tshirts and black OCN tshirts as a suggestion?


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
I just want an OCN sticker...

And idek where to get one of those..

Of the Overclock.net store


----------



## genji

$40-50 shipped


----------



## Woundingchaney

40 usd seems awfully high. I would prefer to stay around 30 usd, though if it includes shipping I would entertain the notion of 40 usd.


----------



## Segovax

$40 for a high quality hoody is even overpriced sometimes.

For $40 it better be full zip and VERY nice quality.


----------



## Chuckclc

I live in Texas and only could wear a hoodie for about 2 months, but a t-shirt I could shell out a 20 for.


----------



## Tekgun

Is this even ever going to happen?


----------



## Volvo

I voted $50.

I also have a Beyond9 hoodie, which is overpriced to a fault.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

I would say $80 (I chose that by random) since OCN is awesome and it would be high quality but that's quite a high price tag so yeah, $50-$60 but it would be nice if it were around $40 which got the most votes so far. Does this price include shipping and handling?


----------



## to_the_zenith

yeah 40 shipped. 60 if it's been lapped


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

What about air shipping fees if you don't live in the US?


----------



## linkin93

I love how this thread was bumped by a spammer









I voted $50 tho.


----------



## v1ral

I would gladly pay like 50-60 bucks for a nice good quality one.
both hood zip and pull over..
70ish for our names on them.. sorta to personalize them..
Shheet.. even for the Folders out there we can have some made.. *special ones..
Stuff like that.. I think this would be bada$$...
v1ral..


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

*bump*


----------



## godofdeath

is this a zip up or pull over


----------



## Ddreder

when are these gonna be available I WANT ONE!! OR TWO!! or 65... lol


----------



## to_the_zenith

*bump*
seems just lately the OCN powers that be have been getting kind on us good folk; what with the appliquÃ© and the bits from their server. I gotta say though, considering they can't make anything on those giveaways, these hoodies would be one darn good way to add to the kitty for more competition prizes.
At over 1000 votes, even if only 50% actually purchase and OCN makes only a measly 10% profit off each one at the lowest $40 mark, that's still like $2,000; good enough for a few decent prizes I'm sure. 
And I reckon that's some pretty lenient percentages too.


----------



## Fletcherea

Are these going to be "I'm going out in the morning to check my apples for tracks and nibbles for deer in the fall" hoodies(big, heavy, pull over)? Or nice lite, it's 3am and I gotta pee, but its chilly and need to toss on a hoodie, hoodie(lite, zip up)? Didn't read all 37 pages =P I'm more of a lite zip up hoodie'r, don't care much for them big poofy things.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Maybe you should make more than one. For those who want a thin one, for ones who want a thick, warm one, for those who want a pull over, and one for those who want a zip. Add pockets obviously.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tekgun* 
Is this even ever going to happen?

Ditto


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KOBALT* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tekgun* 
Is this even ever going to happen?

Ditto

probably some day... perhaps before 2012?


----------



## mlcollins33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
probably some day... perhaps before 2012?

yeah. we need to go out in style!


----------



## W00MBA

I agree. $50 sounds good to me but it relies heavily on the color/design. Hoping to see more of this in the future


----------



## Geglamash

This would both increase our e-peen and irl-peen. Do want.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blizzie* 
I say we have two different quality ones. A $40 for lower quality and a $60 one to keep me warm. That way, everyone can be happy.









id pay money for a giant folding OCN logo flame on the front like the folding mods have


----------



## djsi38t

Wishful thinking.Can't even get a t shirt ,certainly ain't going to be any hoodies.

Oh yeah and about 25.00 tops.


----------



## bob808

i hate spending $$ on clothes. $40 for a nice OCN hoodie, I could make an exception


----------



## Zeppelin 707

What ever happened to this??


----------



## pistons50

I think 40 is about right. Besides lanyards and stickers and if the hoodies become an item what else is their currently to buy?


----------



## kora04

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pistons50* 
I think 40 is about right. Besides lanyards and stickers and if the hoodies become an item what else is their currently to buy?

we can buy lanyards?!


----------



## Limes

Guys, don't you know, if we all say $10, we get hoodies for $10.


----------



## Vegetables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Limes* 
Guys, don't you know, if we all say $10, we get hoodies for $10.

If I paid $10 for one I would almost feel obligated to donate $40 to the site lol.


----------



## morbid_bean

Provide you guys have one that would fit my Fat a$$....id go 65-70


----------



## xd_1771

I wouldn't pay more than $30 - and this is for a really good quality hoodie. Maybe around $40 if it was a zipper-hoodie and really had quality.


----------



## neobloodline

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fatal05* 
Could you get cheaper quality hoodies? $80 for a hoodie is ludicrous; I don't care what brand.

I voted $40.

I agree. You can go to many sports shops and get a hoodie for $25 bux that is well made.
Some people will pay anything if it has the right iron-on picture on it though


----------



## morbid_bean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kora04* 
we can buy lanyards?!

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...appliques.html


----------



## DOOOLY

when do you, think these will be for sale? I live in canada and winter is right round the corner and i am in need of hoodie. 50$ would a good price + shipping


----------



## pistons50

Well, Id prefer 10 bucks but I dont want something cheap.

@ kora yes we can. here:
http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore

They need to advertise the store more.


----------



## Sizuke

Around $60 - $70 if you ship to United Kingdom, sure would love one.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DOOOLY* 
when do you, think these will be for sale? I live in canada and winter is right round the corner and i am in need of hoodie. 50$ would a good price + shipping

heck yeah! Colder weather is coming soon enough in USA as well, and I like to stay warm. An overclock.net hoodie would be awesome to have this winter... too bad we didn't have them last winter, or the winter before. I think $50 or $60 is definitely a fair price for a hoodie, and if it is higher quality, spending more money could be considered.

But it seems from the votes that most people are not interested in a high quality one... more like a simple hoodie with the "OCN" screen printed on it.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
heck yeah! Colder weather is coming soon enough in USA as well, and I like to stay warm. An overclock.net hoodie would be awesome to have this winter... too bad we didn't have them last winter, or the winter before. I think $50 or $60 is definitely a fair price for a hoodie, and if it is higher quality, spending more money could be considered.

But it seems from the votes that most people are not interested in a high quality one... more like a simple hoodie with the "OCN" screen printed on it.

Its already getting cold here in Connecticut.


----------



## X-Nine

What a bunch of cheap skates on here. For a high quality hoodie, you're looking anywhere from 50-80 bucks retail. Anything below that is usually very thin, not made very well, and ends up looking like crap after a month of wearing it.


----------



## r34p3rex

$50-80 depending on the design xD


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

When are these going to go on sale?


----------



## beers

What kind of design are we talking about?


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XNine*


What a bunch of cheap skates on here. For a high quality hoodie, you're looking anywhere from 50-80 bucks retail. Anything below that is usually very thin, not made very well, and ends up looking like crap after a month of wearing it.


Yeah seriously. Hopefully they cheap people won't ruin it for the rest of us. I really want a good hoodie.

For all the cheap people, just go buy a cheap hoodie then get a iron-on patch at a kiosk at the mall.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beers*


What kind of design are we talking about?


The OCN Flame.


----------



## Viridian

Â£25-Â£30 (shipped. Might be an idea to get some stock to a willing UK moderator)


----------



## compuman145

I want one....

If you could send it to the UK that is. I think it's only fair though.

Comps


----------



## Ddreder

are these ever gonna go on sale!?!? winters coming and im already freezing my butt off lol


----------



## Spade616

60 sounds reasonable if its VERY high quality


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Make it cotton. It's comfortable. The only problem though is that it will shrink when washed.


----------



## Jzkillzone23

$40 if its Ok Quality thought I will PAY 50-60 for a Very High quality hoodie. Like the ones ive had for 2 years and still look new. But the OCN flame looks cool ill probably buy if its at 40-60 .


----------



## Rob0tuss1n

40-50.... I'm usually that guy that goes to TJMaxx and buys $20 sweaters, but if we got an OCN version coming, I'd pay a premium for it - especially if its good quality.

It best be black


----------



## infinite illusions

I'd pay $80 + for a high quality hoodie , especially when its from OCN


----------



## Sozin

People stop bumping this thread...every time I see this thread on the main page I think they are for sale.

-_-


----------



## goobergump

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
People stop bumping this thread...every time I see this thread on the main page I think they are for sale.

-_-

Yeahhh.... can an admin lock this? I got really, REALLY excited. I took all my clothes off for nothing


----------



## bengore

is this already finish?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I've paid $100+ for a lot of my hoodies, so as long as they are high quality, I'd have no problem paying $80. I still wear hoodies I bought 10 years ago because they last longer than the cheaper $40-$60 ones.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goobergump* 
Yeahhh.... can an admin lock this? I got really, REALLY excited. I took all my clothes off for nothing









you sir have been sigged


----------



## sharpshoooter82

give them out for free


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sharpshoooter82* 
give them out for free

you do realize how much money they would lose? looking at the OP I don't think we're going to get these, but I'd pay 50$ easily.


----------



## goobergump

OCN hoodies is worse than fermi delay


----------



## sharpshoooter82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alatar* 
you do realize how much money they would lose? looking at the OP I don't think we're going to get these, but I'd pay 50$ easily.

i was just joking


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sharpshoooter82* 
i was just joking









well you never know :/


----------



## aaronmonto

Dis deserves a free bump. OCN HOODIES WASSAPPP!!!


----------



## purpleannex

Â£10, same as i would any other hoody.

40 U.S. dollars = 25.2940433 British pounds ????? *Â£25* for a hoody????????!

Your having a laugh!


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goobergump*


OCN hoodies is worse than fermi delay


LOL. Hopefully they won't be as hot, I don't like the idea of first degree burns all over my upper body

/me joins the club of impatient people wanting OCN hoodies. 
Winter's here and mum's telling me I need to get new hoodies. I want an OCN hoodie because then I'd be cool at uni and all the girls will like me


----------



## ryand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purpleannex*


Â£10, same as i would any other hoody.


Seriously? He said quality hoodies. I went out a few months ago and spent Â£45 on an animal hoodie. Thats ~$70 not including delivery (which would have to be paid obviously). So $80 for a top quality hoodie seems reasonable enough to me. I honestly have no idea how/where you can get a hoodie for Â£10...


----------



## KOBALT

i'll gladly pay $60

...or more if this happens sometime


----------



## pzyko80

voted 50 and black ftw!!!!


----------



## AyeYo

Will this ever happen or no?


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

OMG when are these going to sell?!?! It's getting really cold here...not to mention rainy. I should just go to one of those stands at the mall and have them print an ocn logo on it or an asus republic of gamers logo.


----------



## Coldharbour

So what's the status?


----------



## r34p3rex

Would like a hoodie nao!


----------



## HappyDave

lol... just so more people will get all excited when they see this on the front page...

BUMP!

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Woundingchaney

Even for a custom hoodie 40usd is stretching the bank. Im not sure what quality we are talking about but the typical hoodie is around 20usd; as long as it isnt some type of designer brand.


----------



## CL3P20

i'd drop 50$ now


----------



## tquintana2

I'd drop 20USD.


----------



## Cata1yst

Id like one in white, with a dye sublimated, double shot logo.







no huge logos either, make it tasteful.

50$


----------



## neobloodline

I don't know any skateboard dudes that wear $80 hoodies. Usually they wear grundgy skateboard dude clothes that come off the walmart rack. $80 is more like what the local college kids pay for their preppy sweaters. xD


----------



## adzsask

..


----------



## BNT

I'd willingly pay $50 if it included shipping costs.


----------



## Gallien

lock this


----------



## Interpolation

We should pay the exact cost to staff as this is essentially making the wearer a walking advertisement.

Imo this idea should trickle down to lanyards, appliques, etc. The idea being that the cheaper the products are the more people will buy them allowing the logo/brand to saturate the general public resulting in more web traffic and better website ad profits.

Corporate business models usually make more money this way.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adzsask*


I think anything over 40$ will be only appealing to americans as shipping costs will be add up for us canucks, and I don't even want to know what it would cost to ship overseas.


OverClock.net is in Canada







A little over a 45min from me.


----------



## Ddreder

could we PLEASE get a hoodie for sale aroung here? ill pay $100 dammit! lol


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ddreder*


could we PLEASE get a hoodie for sale aroung here? ill pay $100 dammit! lol










I PMd Chipp a few days ago asking whether the clothing line was still on the books or if it had been scrapped. I'll let you know when he replies if he doesn't announce it himself


----------



## [Adz]

Great news guys!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp*
Still in the works... We've cleared almost every hurdle except finding a design good enough to have manufactured - admin has basically taken the position that we'd rather sell nothing at all than sell generic junk.

Hats are on a truck to Canada as we speak, and once we have those we'll be able to confirm that the logo transfers well to a 2-color embroidering process. After that confirmation, we'll be looking to get some 'professional' gear like nice polos out ASAP. We are working with 4 different freelance clothing designers to see what they can cook up for us that is OCN-themed, but as cool as something you would go to a store and buy.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

It has always been about getting High quality gear. I am sure we could have had gear here sooner but it would have been of poorer quality. We are not about that. I very much look forward to the gear.


----------



## 8ight

Quite a good bit likely, if I knew the profits went towards the site, I love OCN!


----------



## majikmaynayZ

OooO I can't wait!!!!


----------



## jgarcia

I live in South East Texas and its only cold enough to wear a hoodie around here for about 3 months. I voted 40$ due to that...i would likely pay 50$ shipped tho.


----------



## [Adz]

In England, it's cold enough to wear a hoodie for about 9 months a year, so it'd be a great investment.


----------



## lawrencendlw

I'd say to just sell it for maybe $10-$15 over what the total cost of making and shipping them is so that OCN makes a little overhead but us members to get shafted in the process. If you sold 1000 hoodies (which is very possible since we all love OCN) then you would bring in $10,000-$15,000 of revenue for OCN. Obviously the actual number would be different but if it's even close then that's more than enough to upgrade some server parts, have some give away's, and basically fun a ton of stuff that I know you want to do but can't afford to at the time being. Just my







. Any chance that you could let us in on a ball park figure as to how much it would cost (Per unit) to make them? I know for a fact that even if the general population knew how much it cost to make, they would be willing to pay the extra as a type of "Donation" if you will towards OCN since as a whole OCN does a lot of good for a lot of people.


----------



## t77snapshot

Depends on the quality really......$40 seems fair, $50 after tax and shipping


----------



## nist7

Quote:

What is the most you would pay for a VERY high quality Overclock.net hoodie?
Well "VERY high quality" is a very subjective phrase. I mean most hoodies are made in Honduras/Mexico/Bangladesh/China/Sri Lanka/etc. anyways. Unless it's actually Made in the USA then maybe I'll pay up to $50 but it's very hard for me to shell out anymore than that for one hoodie.


----------



## ThaJoker

I own a company that prints Tee's and hoodie's. I can make them cheap aswell as be extremely good quality. check me out at www.indi-print.com. site is in beta as we have had a remodel.


----------



## lawrencendlw

+ REP for ThaJoker for giving us the OCN super mega ultra awesome discount... I say that if he does do the hoodies for us that we make him an honorary OCN







's us recipient... What do you say guys? I mean if we could get a ton made and shipped to us for cheaper than what we were going to get them done for and they are of the same or better quality then that savings could be in turn either donated to OCN or just have the hoodies cost less. I say it's a great Idea.


----------



## ThaJoker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw* 
+ REP for ThaJoker for giving us the OCN super mega ultra awesome discount... I say that if he does do the hoodies for us that we make him an honorary OCN







's us recipient... What do you say guys? I mean if we could get a ton made and shipped to us for cheaper than what we were going to get them done for and they are of the same or better quality then that savings could be in turn either donated to OCN or just have the hoodies cost less. I say it's a great Idea.

cheers mate just say the word.. pm me for details


----------



## lawrencendlw

Well I guess that it all falls onto ADMIN's shoulders for this one.


----------



## Coldharbour

I am about ready to pledge $500.00 donation to OCN if they can get T shirts hoodies and hats in the store and ready for purchase by Feb 1.


----------



## Coldharbour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThaJoker;11119868*
> I own a company that prints Tee's and hoodie's. I can make them cheap aswell as be extremely good quality. check me out at www.indi-print.com. site is in beta as we have had a remodel.


LAWL WHAt? OCN needs to jump on this.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Define "Very High Quality"

Are we talking, best walmart has to offer, or something you would find at a department store?


----------



## pepejovi

*A hundred million dollars!*

Not really, but i voted 40, but you guys probably wouldn't ship to my place anyways...


----------



## cdoublejj

For high quality i would pay as much as $70. My last hoodie cost $270 USD but, it also has a built in heater too. I wish i saw the high quality part before i checked $40.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Man I want a link to where you got that hoodie cdoublejj lol. I need a built in heater in a hoodie out here.


----------



## jck

For a hoodie? $50 if it's truly very high quality. But, I don't think you will have one in my size...


----------



## tconroy135

Can we get our username on it?


----------



## KrisBKreeme

50-60, since you can get 4GB of DDR3 ram for that price ;D


----------



## Atomfix

Will you ship to the UK?


----------



## fr0st.

Depends on design and quality, I said 60$ becuase I would like nice quality, but I also want to support OCN. Oh, and jump on the Indi-Print thing. Now.


----------



## TheLastPriest

I am a hoodie junkie, I always have one on. My current one is already getting to show its age and I just got it a few months ago to replace my Micky Mouse one that fell apart. I would sport this all day long, and it would be especially sweet if it could have our user name. If decently priced and designed I would buy one in a heartbeat to support OCN and have another hoodie for my collection.


----------



## Liighthead

i want 1 xD

Ocn flame
user name

? and overclock.net? lol idk


----------



## FearSC549

2 Years old thread...


----------



## TheLastPriest

So? we can keep hope alive


----------



## Colt

Anyprice, as long as it smexy


----------



## Kaspero

50-60$, maybe 70$


----------



## x_bonez

upto 60, maybe 70 depending on design, provided I don't look like a walking billboard for OCN.


----------



## r34p3rex

Any day now..


----------



## hfcobra

I thought that this thread was relatively new, then I saw the date









I would really love to have an OCN hoodie and I would pay around 50 for one for sure so long as it is well made like the original post says

I will vote anyways because I am feeling optimistic about this









EDIT: i voted for 50 because that is what i would like to see, but if 60 is the only possible option i suppose i could go for that. I wont like it though.


----------



## koven

lol $60 for a hoodie... it better have some fur on it for that price

id say $30 is more realistic but i guess they have to make $ somehow


----------



## microsoft windows

I would never purchase a hoodie that represents censorship.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microsoft windows;11989043*
> I would never purchase a hoodie that represents censorship.


Then don't post here?









Problem solved.


----------



## D4V3_1987

I would pay $40 or $50. I would love a ocnet hoodie lol


----------



## microsoft windows

ss


----------



## Canadarocker

I would get one if shipping won't kill, but I voted 40 because I'm a cheap student, lol


----------



## hokk

Where can i get ocn mugs ?


----------



## Maxxa

If they are of the quality you claim ( I used to skateboard and the sweaters were always top notch from the major companies) I would pay upwards of $60 easy.


----------



## Diminished

$50 + shipping = Fair


----------



## jdcrispe95

Â£14.99


----------



## kiwiasian

You guys. This thread was started in 2008. I don't think there will ever be an OCN hoodie.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


you guys. This thread was started in 2008. I don't think there will ever be an ocn hoodie.


hope


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


hope










I was really excited but then I noticed it was started in 2008.
Man.


----------



## hfcobra

There is still hope people!


----------



## Blostorm

I will bump this thread just for the attention!

I would really like a hoodie. I have a lanyard and hoping for the folding one too. I would buy a hoodie or 2 for sure. I love hoodies (I game with them, go to school with them, use them as a coat for spring and autumn).


----------



## Bikkit

Bump once more

I never received my lanyard or appliqués and it would be a damn shame to never see a hoodie either.


----------



## r34p3rex

I WANT MAH HOODIE BEFORE WINTER IS OVER!

boooo


----------



## Live_free

Hoodie hoodie hoodie hoodie!


----------



## purpleannex

The polls useless, there no "under $10" button.


----------



## Durdle Class A

$50, maybe even 60 if the quality is that good


----------



## tryceo

if it is made in china.. $10, cause that's how much the production actually costs.


----------



## purpleannex

It doesn't cost that much to produce a hoodie in China. More like $3 tops.

If it was made in the US of A I wouldn't pay more than $7, I only pay my top $$$ on quality products...


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purpleannex;12280714*
> It doesn't cost that much to produce a hoodie in China. More like $3 tops.
> 
> If it was made in the US of A I wouldn't pay more than $7, I only pay my top $$$ on quality products...


Did you mean $30 and $70? You cant find a hoodie for $7..


----------



## innermoon

Think $50 is a good price, but I voted $40 since I think it is a better price


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Did you mean $30 and $70? You cant find a hoodie for $7..



You can, but it will be a peice of crap swap meet hoodie that is paper thin and will fall apart fast.

Its not just about getting something for us, its about helping to support OCN and getting an awesome way to represent OCN. Its looking like some people arent getting that


----------



## Avionyx

Hi all,

I know I'm a new member but I may be able to help out here. I own a sourcing company that specialises in extreme sports clothing, more than happy to provide items to Overclock at cost price and then the admins can sell it on at whatever profit they like to support the site.

I can assure you that you'd be able to sell them for less than the prices up there and still make a nice profit. Skate companies etc rip you right off!
Just throwing it out there! If anyone wants to get in touch with me about it then please PM me.

Alex


----------



## ssblood

My 2 cents on where it's made. 20 max if it's outsourced. 65 easy if it's made in the USA.


----------



## goobergump

STOP. BUMPING. THIS. THREAD.

Everytime I see this pop up I grab my visa and run to back with my pants all wet only to wipe my tears with wet underwear.

not cool.


----------



## Live_free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobergump;12286394*
> STOP. BUMPING. THIS. THREAD.
> 
> Everytime I see this pop up I grab my visa and run to back with my pants all wet only to wipe my tears with wet underwear.
> 
> not cool.


So uh.... what's so wet in your pants?


----------



## Decade

I would wear a OCN hoodie so hard, it would bind to my skin.


----------



## dcyli

We getting OCN hoodies or what? :[


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobergump;12286394*
> STOP. BUMPING. THIS. THREAD.
> 
> Everytime I see this pop up I grab my visa and run to back with my pants all wet only to wipe my tears with wet underwear.
> 
> not cool.


This definitely. I had a major e-boner when I saw this thread pop up. I thought for SURE it was time to finally buy one. But nope. Two years later, and still no hoodies







.

I'm already sportin' my OCN Window sticker on my car. I just look in my rear view mirror and BAM!!! OCN <3. It's also on my keys too. Now I just need the proper winter clothing...and I'm set.









And one of each of those coffee mugs if they're still available.....


----------



## codejunki

This thread needs to be put down lol, all it does is create sadness


----------



## Live_free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codejunki;12286900*
> This thread needs to be put down lol, all it does is create sadness


Oh but that is fun!

So... BUMP!


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Being honest, I'd say $50


----------



## xk3tchuPx

$40 for me, and I hope you will release it soon


----------



## thiru

Ok, change my vote $50.

If it's still not out in 3 years I'll bump it to $60.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avionyx*


Hi all,

I know I'm a new member but I may be able to help out here. I own a sourcing company that specialises in extreme sports clothing, more than happy to provide items to Overclock at cost price and then the admins can sell it on at whatever profit they like to support the site.

I can assure you that you'd be able to sell them for less than the prices up there and still make a nice profit. Skate companies etc rip you right off!
Just throwing it out there! If anyone wants to get in touch with me about it then please PM me.

Alex


I'd go PM admin or maybe a manager (Chipp) to see if you guys can work something out


----------



## Coldharbour

Any word on these?


----------



## wh-ATI

Cheapos! I'd easily pay 80 bucks for an OCN hoodie! Hell, I'd pay even more if I didn't have a choice!


----------



## ThaJoker

Offer stands. Here's a sample of recent stuff,


----------



## wh-ATI




----------



## thiru

PM Chipp or another manager.


----------



## Shane1244

Are the hoodies that you have high quality?


----------



## Faint

While this is still on the front page, I would say that I would not pay over $30 for a hoodie and that is still pushing it.

Yeah, I know the lowest on the poll is $40.


----------



## Shane1244

I'd pay $100+ for a real good one.

I payed $110 for this Fox one lined with fur, and VERY thick cotton. Worth it to me, because I usually wear hoodies instead of coats, so I rather buy a few expensive hoodies then go and spend $300 on a coat.


----------



## KillServ

Any chance of a picture of the design?


----------



## spice003

so are these for sale yet? its been a couple of years now


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I want my hoodie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kvswim

ehehe...bump. do want.


----------



## KOBALT

I'm going to CES '12. I refuse to walk in there without a OCN hoodie(I know its Vegas) or t-shirt.

If we don't have apparel by then, i'm gonna have my own made up outta my own pocket. I'll even go through OCN's possible vendor as a sample and pay myself, if it helps. Just throwing it out there...


----------



## TheGimpAddict

Its been 3 years..


----------



## wh-ATI

^Shut up! We're dreaming over here!


----------



## BountyHead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


I'm going to CES '12. I refuse to walk in there without a OCN hoodie(I know its Vegas) or t-shirt.

If we don't have apparel by then, i'm gonna have my own made up outta my own pocket. I'll even go through OCN's possible vendor as a sample and pay myself, if it helps. Just throwing it out there...


Dude I was in Vegas for CES this year, I wore a jacket lol


----------



## [email protected]

How about t-shirts?


----------



## XiCynx

We must make this thread popular again! Here is a quick deign I put together... Used paint.net so didn't have to much customization with it. Don't have photoshop installed right now.










Here is the blank hoodie template if anyone had any other ideas http://dl.dropbox.com/u/445558/overclock.net/Hoodie-Template.png


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


We must make this thread popular again! Here is a quick deign I put together... Used paint.net so didn't have to much customization with it. Don't have photoshop installed right now.










Here is the blank hoodie template if anyone had any other ideas http://dl.dropbox.com/u/445558/overc...e-Template.png


I'd wear that.


----------



## returned4good

Quote:



Originally Posted by *†Blade†*


We must make this thread popular again! Here is a quick deign I put together... Used paint.net so didn't have to much customization with it. Don't have photoshop installed right now.










Here is the blank hoodie template if anyone had any other ideas http://dl.dropbox.com/u/445558/overc...e-Template.png


Hell yeah. Maybe the front and rear designs switched around, but definitely.


----------



## TheGimpAddict

It'd be cool if you cool if you could select AMD/Intel and ATI/Nvidia and their logo could be printed on the sleeve. Just thoughts


----------



## Rowey

$50 will UK get in on this?


----------



## KOBALT

I'd like to see the whole logo on the front.

A small flame towards the top on back with our username underneath


----------



## r34p3rex

I take it we're not allowed to make our own OCN hoodies?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I will bring this topic up with Chipp again and see if there is anything to be said.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE;12827440*
> I will bring this topic up with Chipp again and see if there is anything to be said.


----------



## EqOpHater

I vote 60$. I have only been a member of OCN for a few months, but I would buy one of these. This community is awesome. I would be proud to sport a hoodie that supports OCN.

Now I just need to get back so I can build my new rig and start folding!


----------



## onoz

It'd be cool if getting the hoodie + a little extra could get you an overclocked account.


----------



## masustic

$60


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *returned4good;12810473*
> Hell yeah. Maybe the front and rear designs switched around, but definitely.


This ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz;12827693*
> It'd be cool if getting the hoodie + a little extra could get you an overclocked account.


Also this ^^


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


I take it we're not allowed to make our own OCN hoodies?


As far as I know, as long as it's a private non-profit creation, I think you're aloud creating things with anyones logo on it. Not 100% sure though..


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onoz*


It'd be cool if getting the hoodie + a little extra could get you an overclocked account.


What is an overclocked account anyways? I have never come across that term the whole time I have been here.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hfcobra*


What is an overclocked account anyways? I have never come across that term the whole time I have been here.











OCN email account as far as I know


----------



## graphicsman

has it been stated what the QUALITY of the hoodie is?? That would make a difference in price. A cheap hoodie isnt even worth 40 bucks. Also is the hoodie screened, inked, jetted, laser, heat set?? Not a lot of info on it i can see.


----------



## EpicPie

$40-50.


----------



## badatgames18

just give me a permanent marker and a white hoodie. Done for 20 dollars.

or maybe a custom stencil and some paint spray for cloth. 30 dollars


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12840679*
> $40-50.


If it were black

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *graphicsman;12840631*
> has it been stated what the QUALITY of the hoodie is?? That would make a difference in price. A cheap hoodie isnt even worth 40 bucks. Also is the hoodie screened, inked, jetted, laser, heat set?? Not a lot of info on it i can see.


Look at the poll question. herp-derp


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;12840762*
> Look at the poll question. herp-derp


yep, $50 seems very fair for a very high quality hoodie imo. Maaaybe $60, but I don't think any more than that is very reasonable at all.


----------



## TheLastPriest

I said $40 initially, but if we could get our user names on some really nice one's, probably do $60-$70


----------



## JAM3S121

most hoodies i would consider low quality cost 35-40 so i don't know.. i think thats just cause its from pacsun or zumiez

a good nike or champion one is about 45-60 department store


----------



## Shane1244

$50 won't get you a very good hoodie, unless they aren't in this to make money.


----------



## graphicsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;12840762*
> Look at the poll question. herp-derp


in case you havent noticed this was originally generated in 2008 and being in the print field that has allowed better quality of printing available in the industry. that is why i was asking for the exact type of printing and what quality, it changes over the years. Unless you think xp is high quality over windows 7?? herp-derp


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *graphicsman;12843610*
> Unless you think xp is high quality over windows 7?? herp-derp


i would say that there are some people who would argue that that is true lol


----------



## XiCynx

Revised it a bit.. Obviously this would cause to have possibly 4 different types of hoodies to be made. But overall I think with as many people that are on here people will buy a bunch of each one just depending on their preference.


----------



## Epitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *graphicsman;12840631*
> has it been stated what the QUALITY of the hoodie is?? That would make a difference in price. A cheap hoodie isnt even worth 40 bucks. Also is the hoodie screened, inked, jetted, laser, heat set?? Not a lot of info on it i can see.


I have some NIN hoodies made by Independent Trading Co. I love the quality. If these OCN hoodies are ever going to be made I suggest they be made by this company.

http://www.independenttradingco.com/

I ended up buying extra NIN hoodies that I haven't even opened yet. That's how much I love them. I know I'll eventually wear them out over the years and wanted to make sure I could wear them for years to come.


----------



## listen to remix

Wow...I would rather spend my money on a better branded hoodie IMO. Then again, I usually spend less than $30 on my hoodies.


----------



## alwang17

I'd buy an OCN hoodie for $60. seeing most of my hoodies are fake and cost like. 60RMB which is a little less than 10 bucks. it's about time i get some real clothing, not some knock-off crap.


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *†Blade†;12849092*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revised it a bit.. Obviously this would cause to have possibly 4 different types of hoodies to be made. But overall I think with as many people that are on here people will buy a bunch of each one just depending on their preference.


looking very nice! I would get one


----------



## uncholowapo

I would pay 40 but only if it made me toast in the morning. I wouldn't need it since its almost spring here in GA but i'd be ready for the winter 5 months in advance


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *†Blade†;12849092*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revised it a bit.. Obviously this would cause to have possibly 4 different types of hoodies to be made. But overall I think with as many people that are on here people will buy a bunch of each one just depending on their preference.


Can you PM me where you designed that?


----------



## IzninjaFTW

You guys should make an OCN/[email protected] hoodie









With a zipper.


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW;12877255*
> You guys should make an OCN/[email protected] hoodie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With a zipper.*




















Zippers are no good, just gives a hoodie a chance for something to break on it. I've had 3 hoodies with zippers and 2 out of the 3 have either had a zipper fall off, or do that annoying thing where it doesn't actually zip up anymore and just flairs out after you zip it up connecting together only where the zipper zip is it. Haha


----------



## kiwiasian

So uh, i'm guessing there will never be an OCN hoodie.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;13039206*
> So uh, i'm guessing there will never be an OCN hoodie.


Ye of Little faith, you are not welcome in the OCN hope thread!


----------



## bajer29

$1,000,000










But seriously I retract my offer of $50 and would pay $80 in a heartbeat for a great looking hoody such as the one designed by Blade. Just let me know and I'll bust out the wallet. I'm dying to get my hands on one!


----------



## TDS

any chance we can get an update on the status of getting OCN hoodies? this would so AWESOME !


----------



## gsa700

I voted $40 because most hoodies are grossly overpriced.

Make a good one for $40 and you'll sell 'em all.


----------



## wh-ATI

I have a love/hate relationship with this thread...


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah its here as a constant reminder to me that there is potential for a hoodie but yet there is none in site for the near future... I live in Washington State where it rains so much I think I'm starting to grow moss in places I'd rather not mention lol. Hell, we moved here last January and it was the first time I have ever had to wear a jacket on the 4th of July because I was really cold. So some awesome hoodie action would make ne feel better about being on the receiving end of feet of annual rain. So... did my story inspire anyone to get some OCN hoodie to the general public? I hope so cause if not I might just have to get my own embroidered.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## Mr.Pie

I would love one.....
updates?


----------



## Simca

Would not even consider buying if it's like an ironed on design. If it's stitched and of high quality on the other hand, 50-60 would be fair. Other hoodies go for that in the mall.

More people will buy at the 40 dollar range though.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Yeah but you get what you pay for and at the $40 range, you get ironed on type of graphics. Embroidered thick fleece type hoodie cost much more to make.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Tapatalk!
Nathan


----------



## TheLastPriest

I bet now that people have been reading this thread for years if they were to clear the poll results and let everyone vote again, the percentages of what everyone would pay would change drastically.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *†Blade†;12879621*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zippers are no good, just gives a hoodie a chance for something to break on it. I've had 3 hoodies with zippers and 2 out of the 3 have either had a zipper fall off, or do that annoying thing where it doesn't actually zip up anymore and just flairs out after you zip it up connecting together only where the zipper zip is it. Haha


Im still rockin a fox zipup hoodie from highschool in 06, zipper still in tact and workin just fine.


----------



## gorb

Where's the $0 option?

But yeah, I have a zip up hoodie that I've used regularly for years, and it's still in great shape. Not as dark as it used to be, though.


----------



## Segovax

Here's the thing with me, I might pay $40 for some run-of-the-mill-takes-$2-to-make hoodie with some OCN logo's and what not screened on it.

I would much rather pay $80 or more for a good quality zip-up with OCN logo's and whatnot embroidered on it with an option to add my Member name somewhere on the sweatshirt. All embroidered.


----------



## MechanicalHand

It would be awesome if I was 16 and in high school


----------



## lawrencendlw

I still have several hoodies that are at least 8-10 years old with Zippers on them and all of them are still in perfect condition. I have hoodies that I use when I am getting dirty or doing something that might mess up my hoodie so I guess that is one of the main reasons that mine have lasted for so long. I too would like an option to have my OCN name on it somewhere but we have to be realistic. Admin is going to outsource the manufacturing of the hoodies (to most likely some company in China) and will be getting them in bulk. The only way that we would be able to have our names embroidered on the hoodies is if we went out and had it done ourselves after we bought the hoodie or if Admin had a embroidery machine at his house. I think that the first option is going to be the only Viable option because could you see Admin sitting under a bright light with boxes and boxes of hoodies and putting them in one by one with a list of names to put on them? The only other way that this would be an option is if he found a local company that is going to make the hoodies and they offer a custom option where people can pre order the hoodies and then the company would embroider them but that is really expensive. Were talking about getting into the range of a $100 hoodie depending on the material it's made of. I'd like to get a couple of different options for hoodies material wise. I'd buy a think fleece or thermal material (on the inside but not the outside of course) for the colder months and then a thinner one to wear here during the summer and early fall.

Has there been any word as to what the reason that we don't have hoodies available yet? Are we having an issue finding someone to make the hoodies to our specs for the right price? Maybe someone could let us know all the technical information we need (like how many of each size they want made, material, color(s), design options, and how much is the max they are willing to pay to have each unit made) so that we can ask around and find a suitable place to make them. If we did that then I am certain that one of our several thousand members knows someone or knows of someone that can do just what we need. Think about it Admin.... (or I could try this approach) Every bodies doin it Admin.... Peer pressure man. I knew this kid last week that OD'd on information from his site admin and it got him some hoodies made.... did the peer pressure thing work? I hope so cause I REALLY WANT A HOODIE. One last (Hypothetical) question aimed towards admin or any other higher up that could answer this for me. Let's just say that I "know this guy" and he goes and gets himself a hoodie made with the OCN design and all of that on it. He spends a little extra cash and has a really nice one made. Has it fully embroidered for all of the logo's and even gets his OCN name embroidered in big letters on the back across his shoulders and then again on the front but in much smaller letters. Would that be ok with you OCN Big Wigs? Please let me know and if it is ok then I will "let this guy" know and have him go do it and while he's getting it done, ask how much it would cost to have a few thousand of them made just like it (except with different OCN names on them of course) and then I'll send Admin a PM with said info from "This guy". Sound like a sound plan?


----------



## MechanicalHand

Thanks for that Michael Crichton


----------



## Onions

i does want Admin start on this


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MechanicalHand;13049457*
> Thanks for that Michael Crichton


----------



## Shane1244

OMG
http://www.facebook.com/overclock.net

Quote:



Too many hoodies in the office, not sure what we'll do with all these.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


OMG
http://www.facebook.com/overclock.net


----------



## r34p3rex

OMG!!! TIME TO ORDER!!! please?


----------



## [Adz]

Just a screenshot to add to the excitement:


----------



## SyncMaster753

So what is the final price / where can i buy one at


----------



## Shane1244

I'm going to be so pissed if it has a whole bunch of folding at home bs on it.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


Just a screenshot to add to the excitement: 


















More info, and pictures, _very_ soon!


----------



## elson

Sweeeeeet


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*









More info, and pictures, _very_ soon!


Wish that "very soon" was NOW. Can't wait


----------



## lastmemory

So excited!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## adcantu

sweet! Would be cool if we could buy OCN patches too, like to put one on my netbook bag!


----------



## Shane1244

I can't wait. I really hope they're announced by tomorrow..


----------



## StormX2

40 cus im broke outside of woot shirts and a decent winter coat every 3 or 4 years.

also just dont like hoodies much


----------



## Neathh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MechanicalHand*


It would be awesome if I was 16 and in high school


I am 16 and in High school and these do sound awsome I also recently burned holes through my last hoodie while messing around with fireworks....

I would prolly pay about 50-60 for a good quality hoodie that looked nice


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neathh*


I am 16 and in High school and these do sound awsome *I also recently burned holes through my last hoodie while messing around with fireworks*....

I would prolly pay about 50-60 for a good quality hoodie that looked nice










Ahh, the problems of the young.







Just be careful, alright!


----------



## Shane1244

Chipp. Please stop posting without giving pictures and a "buy now" link.

Thanks! hahah, It's killing me getting all excited when I see you post.


----------



## JedixJarf

iWant now, well id actually prefer some nice AA tee's as its summer here now


----------



## Shane1244

Aa?


----------



## weipim

$50 sounds great ..


----------



## XiCynx

Inspiration has arrived! I can't wait to get my hands on one of these!
Wonder what the design is, wonder if my quick template had any influence.























*SO MANY QUESTIONS, SO LITTLE ANSWERS!*


----------



## bajer29

Ah!!! The suspense!


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bajer29*


Ah!!! The suspense!


Your avatar suites that post PERFECTLY! haha


----------



## Noctizzle

Are they shippable to us brits?

im a massive hoody fan, generally only wear Element brand though.. but an OCN would be sick for work


----------



## BankaiKiller

seeing as this thread came out sometime in 08.. Can you buy them loool..


----------



## Noctizzle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*


seeing as this thread came out sometime in 08.. Can you buy them loool..


OCN facebook







.

how awesome would it be to get your alias on them too


----------



## XiCynx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller;13112607*
> seeing as this thread came out sometime in 08.. Can you buy them loool..


Seeing as you just replied to this thread with that type of question leads me to believe you did not read at least the last 2 pages of posts...

/tssk


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Very much looking forward to this !


----------



## zodac

Hoodies!








http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/990700-overclock-net-hoodies-now-here.html


----------

